# No notifications!?



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

I'm not getting any notifications through email or on the site? I can't see if I've been quoted!


----------



## QUEST (Sep 26, 2009)

Rebel^Lion said:


> I am the same
> 
> it tells me if i have been liked, or if my post has been quoted, i then click it to see who liked me or quoted my post and it is just blank
> 
> rather annoying


same here ...


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

RascaL18 said:


> I'm not getting any notifications through email or on the site? I can't see if I've been quoted!


http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/200880-notifications-top-stats-popups-please-read.html


----------

